# Radiator 'cover'?



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Recently i have relocated my radiator onmy brute,thank MIMB....U ROCK!! I have seen the 'covers', if thats what you call them, on different radiators out there. For example....gorilla, extreme, wild boar, etc, etc, etc.....
My question is this...I am waaaayyyy to cheap to run out and spend that kinda money on something to have a brand name, so i want to fabricate my own 'cover'. Has anyone else ever done this, what did you make it out of, and how difficult was it to do?? 
Thanks in advance.....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wood butcher used the grill off an air conditioner. looks pretty good.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Wood Butcher used the side panel off of a window unit air conditioner. He's got a pic of it here somewhere. It looks very professional.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

You could probably make the frame for the cover out of 1/2" angle iron and use sheet metal as the actual cover that you'd like to make a design in. You could probably print out whatever design you want and make a stencil out of it. Trace the stencil onto the cover and cut out with a jig saw.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Dang Phree, you hit the submit button right before me.


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Crawfishie a friend of mine relocated the radiator on his brute and welded together some angle iron at the angle he wanted and used u-bolts through the brackets to hold it onto the front rack, when he tied in the front angle he drilled four small holes in it one at each corner, and got a sturdy piece of grill and just cut it out in the size he needed with a cut off wheel and used heavy duty zip ties to hold the grill to the frame in front of the radiator, just thought i'd try to help you out it s a cheap way to protect your radiator from debris and damage. Ruffin Outlaw P.S. i'll try to get you a pic of it on here.


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Above is the pic crawfishie i was wrong about the u-bolts though he used regular bolts to hold it in place.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

heres mine and i can have you one made just like it. pm me or offroadin89 if you are interested. but it is just angled steel and wire mesh......


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Very good ideas guys.....this is just an idea.....I was kicking around. Anymore out there? 
Since I have access to a welding shop and full machine shop, this should not be very hard. I was thinking of water cutting a design of the state of Texas in the front, and bending some 14ga metal to form what I want, bead blast, prime, and paint....anyone think this is a crazy idea?
I will post pics after I get done or a video....maybe a how to?? idk not too good with that kinda stuff.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Nope anything can be done. Just doing it right is the hard part lol go for it man and post pics with the finished product


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I think i'm gonna try to use some aluminum diamond plate I have lying around my house....I think that might come out nice....now i just gotta figure out a style or design that i want. right now my brain isn't working too well after working all night.....


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

I am prolly doing this this weekend, and I will be using aluminum diamondplate. I have two things on my mind:

1. build a sliding jig for the drill press, and drill 1/2" holes every inch or so

2. cut slots in it with a jig saw with 'drilled' rounded ends and call it good. 

Once its done, I am going to paint it with black rubberized bed liner.


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

I made mine out of aluminum diamond plate. I did the 1/2 inch holes thing. I've been thinking of redoing it to something like what wood butcher did. I'll put some pics up of mine when I get home.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)




----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> heres mine and i can have you one made just like it. pm me or offroadin89 if you are interested. but it is just angled steel and wire mesh......


It's about time you do that.... You are riding April 10th weekend right??


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

most def will be out there. lets hope your axle keeps its behind in the diff


----------



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

gotta love the triple flow cover!!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

OK, this is not going as smoothly as planned. It seems that the machines in my buddy's shop are tied up right now and will be for some time. I will attempt to do it with a torch and grinder. I'll post pics as this developes.


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

A buddy of mine is making one out of alum. diamond plate. it should be done today. it will bolt in the factory place. He is making a few of them if anyone is interested in buying on. I think price will be around $40. Ill have some pics posted up of mine as soon as I get it.


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

Heres mine. We toyed around with a few ideas that would hold the radiator and all but we were a little pressed for time because im finally riding my brute for the first time, since all the mods, this weekend. This is what we decided on for now. Nice and strong and wraps around to the sides to help protect them as well while leaving the cap easily accessible.


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

its big, its ugly, but its protection, wraps around all sides except the back.. the rad mounting brackets are 3/16in stainless steel, the guard is 1/4in alumium diamond plate which is bolted to the bracket. could had been a little prettier but it was a quick fix and it works. i figuare the rack will bend if i roll it, but it should protect the radiator, figuare the rack is cheaper to replace.hahaha.


----------



## gchroniger (Apr 1, 2010)

*Cover for stock location*



wood butcher said:


>




I went on a ride Saturday at an atv park. Mostly trails but some water/mud holes. My temp light started coming on halfway through the day. I was wondering if a cover like this would help the radiator from getting so clogged in the stock location. Or will it just make it harder to clean? I am not wanting to relocate it at this time. :thinking:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I think that would cause more headache than good...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> I think that would cause more headache than good...


:agreed:


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Is the factory screen enough or should i build a cover also. any thoughts would help.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Crawfishie!! said:


> OK, this is not going as smoothly as planned. It seems that the machines in my buddy's shop are tied up right now and will be for some time. I will attempt to do it with a torch and grinder. I'll post pics as this developes.


I have a plasma cutter. and I'm only 5 minutes away from ya.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

N2Otorious said:


> I have a plasma cutter. and I'm only 5 minutes away from ya.



That sound like a good idea....give me a holler and we can get together....I have been so busy with work, It feels like I cant pay attention to anything else. I have the metal I need, so theres no worries there. 
I am free till tomorrow afternoon around 5, then I have plans. I work Friday night till Tuesday morning. You have my number.....thanks in advance....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

blue beast said:


> Is the factory screen enough or should i build a cover also. any thoughts would help.



I'm just trying to go for a different look, I have the stock screen on mine now, it has served well.....


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Here's mine. Nothing special but it works. I used the stock screen and the thicker steel screen.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

here ya go.finally got mine done , maybe ill stop getting hot now.


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

Built guard separate from the rad rack on mine, was a rush job I did last year before Marengo. Planned on making something different by now but just haven't had the time.....but this has worked.


----------

